# L014 or L114 pleco at Dragon Aquarium 28$



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

the pic looks like L114 instead of L014? either case a pretty good deal

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Goldie-Pleco-L014-2-to-3-inches-28-00-W0QQAdIdZ360116901


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

that pic isnt one that they took either. I would suspect they are in fact L14's as the ad says Goldie pleco.


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

I was so curious, then I went there today and take a good look, and so disappointed.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

wing said:


> I was so curious, then I went there today and take a good look, and so disappointed.


why are you dissapointed?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

$28 for a L14 is pretty good deal


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> $28 for a L14 is pretty good deal


I wasn't so sure but now you confirm it, I'll have to check em out


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> why are you dissapointed?


If the quality is like the photo showed in Kijiji, then I won't be disappointed. 
This is my third time went there, first time I went there was checking baby silver arowana, second time for Red hump flowerhorn, then the pleco. Everytime made me disappointed. Most of their livestock are just below fair quality. If the livestock are good, I will be happy to pay for that price.


----------



## endi (Mar 30, 2008)

Do you have pictures of your high quality fish so that I can compare?



wing said:


> If the quality is like the photo showed in Kijiji, then I won't be disappointed.
> This is my third time went there, first time I went there was checking baby silver arowana, second time for Red hump flowerhorn, then the pleco. Everytime made me disappointed. Most of their livestock are just below fair quality. If the livestock are good, I will be happy to pay for that price.


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

endi said:


> Do you have pictures of your high quality fish so that I can compare?


I don't have any high quality to show. If I have high quality fish, then I don't need to be so excited to go there and hope I can get some good quality fishes in a good deal. Everytime just disapointed and empty hand then go back home.
If you can show me some of your high quality fishes then I will be happy to learn.
Do you have any suggestions about where I can get some good quality fishes in GTA. I am looking for Arowana, Red head flowerhorn and Pleco. Thank you


----------



## Pius (Aug 5, 2011)

wing said:


> I don't have any high quality to show. If I have high quality fish, then I don't need to be so excited to go there and hope I can get some good quality fishes in a good deal. Everytime just disapointed and empty hand then go back home.
> If you can show me some of your high quality fishes then I will be happy to learn.
> Do you have any suggestions about where I can get some good quality fishes in GTA. I am looking for Arowana, Red head flowerhorn and Pleco. Thank you


Gold Ocean usually have good quality asian arowanas, plecos, and flowerhorns from time to time.

With most plecos being wild caught, you're never going to get the best quality until you condition and nurse them back to health.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Pius said:


> With most plecos being wild caught, you're never going to get the best quality until you condition and nurse them back to health.


Correct 100% Fins usually always come broken and torn... They grow back quickly tho in good conditions.


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

Pius said:


> Gold Ocean usually have good quality asian arowanas, plecos, and flowerhorns from time to time.
> 
> With most plecos being wild caught, you're never going to get the best quality until you condition and nurse them back to health.


Thank you, next week I will go to scarbough to check these LFS.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

wing said:


> Thank you, next week I will go to scarbough to check these LFS.


At the same time, you should also know the market price how the market value good quality fish not just how you value good quality fish. You won't find a steal in the store, those will be gone before you get there. You'll have to go check the stores out very often not just 3 times at least a couple of times a week. $28 L14 pleco is on the low end, $200 L14 is high...so how much do you want to pay? Good, cheap and quick usually doesn't all go together.


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

Holidays said:


> At the same time, you should also know the market price how the market value good quality fish not just how you value good quality fish. You won't find a steal in the store, those will be gone before you get there. You'll have to go check the stores out very often not just 3 times at least a couple of times a week. $28 L14 pleco is on the low end, $200 L14 is high...so how much do you want to pay? Good, cheap and quick usually doesn't all go together.


Yes, I went there 3 times in past 3 weeks. That why I always give that LFS a chance, hope that they will have some good stuff showing. As a customer always want to get something good, cheap and quick for sure. In the other hand, as LFS got some good livestock, they can price them high and sale them quick for sure, because the demand greater than supply, but if the livestock are not good, and still priced high that disappointing customers.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

$28 for an L14 is a good price... $200 wouldn't be high price on an L14 if it was 10-12" long at all! But I have a feeling they are like 2-3" @ $28 ea...


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

wing said:


> Yes, I went there 3 times in past 3 weeks...


I got a buldog discus at Lucky for $37 I've never seen that kinda deal in the last 2 years anymore and I go to pacific mall almost every week to get food. Don't just go there to look for fish you'll be disappointed if you're lookin for good, cheap and quick. Get some lunch or dinner then checkout the fish store.



CanadaPleco said:


> $28 for an L14 is a good price... $200 wouldn't be high price on an L14 if it was 10-12" long at all! But I have a feeling they are like 2-3" @ $28 ea...


I guess that's the market price here, you know alot more than me. I can only google and guess seems like prices are between 125-200 for XL/a foot of L14 but $50 for 2-3 inches...


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

^ This is by no means our market price...its in the states so I can only google and guess: http://www.selas.us/portal/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4736&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=&sid=f6b626c2bc4f05804933f24bb5fafa07


----------

